# Reading > Forum Book Club >  Halloween Reading '10 - Poll

## Scheherazade

Please nominate the books you would like to read during the Halloween week by October 10th.

----------


## katelbach

_Best Ghost Stories of Algernon Blackwood_ - includes The Willows, Secret Worship, Ancient Sorceries, The Glamour of the Snow, The Wendigo, The Other Wing, The Transfer, Ancient Lights, The Listener, The Empty House, Accessory Before the Fact, Keeping His Promise, Max Hensig.

Read most of them but would like to read the rest (and re-read some too). Everyone raves about The Willows, and rightly so, but some of the others are very intense and can't be missed.

----------


## Dark Muse

I am tempted to nominate Let the Right One In, but it might be a little thick for a week.

So I nominate The House of Seven Gables by Nathaniel Hawthorne, which I have been wanting to read for a while.

----------


## papayahed

The Lottery by Shirley Jackson

----------


## The Comedian

> So I nominate The House of Seven Gables by Nathaniel Hawthorne, which I have been wanting to read for a while.


This is my favorite Hawthorne novel! Great choice DM. I haven't read this book since grad school, and I'd love a revisit. 

How about a graphic novel recommendation? The Crow by J. O'Barr. . . it's essentially a zombie story. . .a zombie that's really, really angry.

----------


## papayahed

> How about a graphic novel recommendation? The Crow by J. O'Barr. . . it's essentially a zombie story. . .a zombie that's really, really angry.



Is that movie based on this graphic novel?

----------


## The Comedian

> Is that movie based on this graphic novel?


Yep -- the comic was created in the '70s and '80 -- I think the film was was adapted from original material in the 1990s. I've only seen the movie once, ages ago, however. So I can't really compare the two very well.

----------


## bouquin

*How the Dead Live* by Will Self.

----------


## baaaaadgoatjoke

Ray Bradbury - Something Wicked This Way Comes

----------


## Veho

Is _Rebecca_ by Maurier suitable Hallowe'en reading? If so, I nominate that.

----------


## Dark Muse

> The Lottery by Shirley Jackson


That is a good stroy, I haven't read than since like middle shcool.

----------


## Scheherazade

Nominations so far:

1. _Best Ghost Stories of Algernon Blackwood_ 

2. The House of Seven Gables by Nathaniel Hawthorne 

3. The Lottery by Shirley Jackson 

4. The Crow by J. O'Barr 

5. _How the Dead Live_[/B] by Will Self 

6. Something Wicked This Way Comes 

7. _Rebecca_ by Maurier

----------


## Scheherazade

I would like to nominate "The Fall of the House of Usher" by Edgar Allan Poe.

----------


## Rores28

The lottery is probably my all time favorite short story

----------


## Janine

I would like to nominate 'Frankenstein' by Mary Shelley.

----------


## baaaaadgoatjoke

Do we need to reach 10 nominations or are we running with what we've got? If you guys are interested in something different, and if I can nominate twice to get the ball rolling, I'd like to throw _From Hell_ by Alan Moore into the ring. It's a graphic novel about Jack the Ripper. Brand new it runs about $35, but it's popular enough you could probably find it at the library.

----------


## Rores28

I will nominate From Hell by Alan Moore

----------


## Janine

Oh wow, I saw the movie and I liked it very much...stars Johnny Depp. The book sounds a bit steep for me to buy; but it's a good choice.

----------


## Rores28

I've heard that the only similarity between the movie and comic is the name.... but the comic is really really good. You should vote for it

----------


## baaaaadgoatjoke

That's ten.

1. Best Ghost Stories of Algernon Blackwood 

2. The House of Seven Gables by Nathaniel Hawthorne 

3. The Lottery by Shirley Jackson 

4. The Crow by J. O'Barr 

5. How the Dead Live by Will Self 

6. Something Wicked This Way Comes by Ray Bradbury

7. Rebecca by Maurier 

8. "The Fall of the House of Usher" by Edgar Allan Poe

9. Frankenstein by Mary Shelley

10. From Hell by Alan Moore

----------


## Rores28

We just read "The Fall of the House of Usher" in the short story thread... and there is a discussion going on there.....

----------


## Scheherazade

*Going once...*

----------


## L.M. The Third

What dates are considered "Halloween week"?

----------


## Scheherazade

> What dates are considered "Halloween week"?


We usually read the Halloween books during the week following the 31st.

*Going twice...*

----------


## Scheherazade

There is a tie at the of the poll. Since we have already read _Rebecca_, we will go with _Something Wicked Comes This Way_ by Ray Bradbury.

----------

